# The macaw aviary is D-O-N-E DONE! Pic heavy



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are some photos and vids from today. The boys are in their aviary and all happy! I can hear them chatting from the house. 

I can't tell you how happy this makes me. We moved from Alaska to Hawaii and this is the culmination of years of dreaming. I thought it would be another decade before we made the move, let alone built the aviary.

We had hired a builder, but after some planning, we ended up doing it ourselves.

So here are the photos!


















































































A quick video of Franklin in his new home:






And a walk through of the aviary before we put the macaws in it:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , that is just gorgeous Dayna !! I love it and Im officially so freakin jealous , lolol
Your birds look so happy , wow !!! Is that all SS ? Those trees you have in there are beautiful !
I love that net you have in there , is that the new one
Kathie has advertised ? Im dying to get that , its just expensive , but Im sure its totally worth 
it !! That is a dream of mine , to have a outdoor aviary  One day...
Great job , you really decorated it nicely too


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL, the net is from Kathie. I went and visited her a few years ago. Maybe 2006? Anyway she gave it to me for my birthday while I was there. lol I've used it off and on. The macaws love climbing on it. I think it's the larger size.

It is not SS. I talked to my avian vet and good friend and there really is no real chance of them getting heavy metal issues. Zoos use stuff like this all the time without issue.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats good to know about the SS  Can you imagine how much it would cost to do all that using SS ?!  A heckova lot , lolol
Love the net , Im going to get that sooner or later , probably later


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Man your Scarlet Franklin is stunning , love , love those colors 
Can my guys come over and visit ? They would go ape poo in there , lolol
My Goffin and the Rose Breasted would also go crazy , they are the only flyers right now.
But Stella my HY is learning she has flight wings now . Baby is just that, a baby , lol
He hasnt mentally developed yet , lol In serious , he is just a dork. He fights with his toys , then when they swing back at him he screams his bloody head off yelling at it , lolol
Its pretty funny to watch him , I cant figure him out sometimes.....either he hasnt developed yet or he rides the little yellow school bus :eyeroll:
He will be a year soon , so maybe that explains his immaturity , lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's AMAZING!! Very jealous of you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are just beautiful and I bet they are in heaven in their now housing. Just beautiful


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Your boys look SO happy!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thats good to know about the SS  Can you imagine how much it would cost to do all that using SS ?!  A heckova lot , lolol
> Love the net , Im going to get that sooner or later , probably later


Have you heard of Dr Speer (he was one of the authors of the "care, conservation and *something* of large macaws)? He also says that it's an old wives tale about the whole zinc toxic issue from galvanized metal outside.

OMG As it is, we're about $5500 to $6000 in on the aviary and we're not done yet. I still have the other two to finish!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Man your Scarlet Franklin is stunning , love , love those colors
> Can my guys come over and visit ? They would go ape poo in there , lolol
> My Goffin and the Rose Breasted would also go crazy , they are the only flyers right now.
> But Stella my HY is learning she has flight wings now . Baby is just that, a baby , lol
> ...


Our boy macaws were total dufusess (try saying and spelling that jeeze!) until about maybe a year ago. Darwin is hmmm. He was hatched May 15 2003 or 2004 I can't remember now. Franklin the scarlet is a year younger than him. Right now they are in the hump everything stage. Typical teenage boys.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> That's AMAZING!! Very jealous of you





sweetgoats said:


> They are just beautiful and I bet they are in heaven in their now housing. Just beautiful





ThreeHavens said:


> Your boys look SO happy!!


Thank you everyone, they are my darlings.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im going to look up Dr Speers and do some reading , sounds very interesting )
Thanks for the info 

My boy always tries to feed me , lol A few times he has up chucked a nice warm yucky meal
for me , lol I dont make a big deal about it , i just politely tell him im not hungry and go wipe 
it off . im wondering when that will subside...lol
I have learned not to take my Macaws out whenever I have a zippered shirt or one 
that has buttons because they will be history once they get a hold of those , lol
I have trained myself to wear only T-shirts or sweatshirts when holding them .
My Goffin wouldnt damage anything , only the Macaws. So when they would get a hold of something on my shirts and it was metal , I would panic because Im afraid of them ingesting some sort of metal that is toxic !! 
Your birds will have tons to do and see in their aviary , so they most likely wouldnt bother the 
fencing anyway , lol But since its not as taboo as once thought , my aviary could become real sooner then later


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's the book, I have a copy. It's out of print. I was lucky to find a copy for not much money!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parrots-The...194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b8f54b62

This is not my book, nor is mine signed. lol

My good friend, and avian vet (who is coming to visit me in march YAY!) Scott Ford did his avian "residency" with Dr Speer.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! What an awesome, happy place for your birds.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome , thanks Dayna


----------

